# [AMAROK2] met une plombe a me jouer une chansonnette!

## Trevoke

Ouais ben.. Quid?

Gentoo, amd64, tout ca, Amarok 2..

Quand une chanson est choisie, il met 2-3 bonnes minutes a commencer a la jouer. C'est quoi ces histoires?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ne chercherait-il pas des infos sur le net à propos de la chanson ? (pochette, ...)

----------

## guilc

Premier lancement d'amarok ?

Au début il quasi bloque pour remplir sa base de données (tags, etc...) surtout si le répertoire est gros. Je me souviens d'avoir attendu plusieurs minutes sur un répertoire d'une vingtaine de gigas.

En théorie, les infos récupérées sur le net ne sont pas bloquantes (enfin, en théorie)

Enfin, c'est pas pour lancer un troll, j'étais le premier défenseur d'amarok 1.4, autant maintenant, je suis passé à mpd. Amarok 2 deviens une véritable usine à gaz qui dévore une quantité astronomique de ressources "juste" pour jouer de la musique (quand même rappelons le, c'est quand même ça le but  :Wink: )

----------

## bob1977

Tout comme Guilc, j'étais un vrai fan d'amarok jusqu'à la version 1.4 mais depuis la version 2, c'est une vrai déception: gestion de playlist dynamique moins bonne,plantages fréquents, pas de gestions de périphériques externes du genre hdd avec reconversion à la volée.

 Il n'y a pas que des points négatifs heureusement ( jamendo, podcasts..) mais à mon avis, ça devrait être une version 2 bêta quelque chose pas 2.2 qui donne l'impression d'un lecteur audio qui marche bien.

----------

## loopx

aussi un peu déçu par la lourdeur comparé à avant, mais c'est tout kde qui est devenu plus lourd (bon, j'ai un p4 2,5Ghz aussi ...). Le mieux, c'est de faire la playlist, de laissser scanner et ensuite, écouter de la musique  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lowang_19

Même problème que Trevoke chez moi.. Je laisse Amarok tourner pour voir si ça s'améliore...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tom_

Vous utilisez Gstreamer comme moteur ? J'ai lu quelque part que certains avaient des soucis de lecture avec lui! Avec Xine-lib, ca semble mieux marcher!  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Perso sur mon antiquité il se lance aussi rapidement que le 1.4 et pas de lag entre les chansons.

----------

